# spring builds



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

st johns on MY jigging blank,not sure what i origanly built on,oh well thats old age for ya.red paua abalone inlay from anglers envy,what a great product.all glass fighting rod with 2 diamond lay-out and +1.open star on a mhx-L844,great blank to build on,this will be the first of many on this blank.another all glass fighting rod that i tried the +1 trick on,this time with a chevron,some possibilities there to keep in mind.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice lookin rods you got there!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice rods there! Well done.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks alot guys


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

outstanding work.


----------



## tylerhaase (May 16, 2011)

preety work


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice! You've been busy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice job. They look great.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

Some quality work there, i need to start builing me some rods.


----------

